# Social Security advice please



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm trying to get a chilli business off the ground, but can't afford to give up my existing job. 

I found out yesterday that even though my current employer pays my social security, If I went self employed I would still have to pay social security. 

I was expecting to pay a top up but not full whack! 

I'm off to get a second opinion

Any legal eagles out there with a way round this!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> Hi all,
> I'm trying to get a chilli business off the ground, but can't afford to give up my existing job.
> 
> I found out yesterday that even though my current employer pays my social security, If I went self employed I would still have to pay social security.
> ...


I'm not a legal eagle, but as far as I know if you go self employed you have to pay "automono" which is about 260ish€ a month.

Now we'll wait for a few legal eagles who'll probably tell you something different LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not a legal eagle, but as far as I know if you go self employed you have to pay "automono" which is about 260ish€ a month.
> 
> Now we'll wait for a few legal eagles who'll probably tell you something different LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Hehehe cheers Jo XX
Automono is self employed but I never banked on paying social security twice! I hope theres a way round this :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> Hehehe cheers Jo XX
> Automono is self employed but I never banked on paying social security twice! I hope theres a way round this :confused2:



Aaahh, I didnt quite understand you, (you see I'm not the sharpest tool in the box) lol!! I would imagine if your business isnt earning you very much to start with then maybe there would be no need for you to pay autonomo just yet??... Lets wait for an expert to give you the right answer. There are some who'll know the answers for you on here!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! Great site by the way XX


----------

